# Box calls - cedar



## sgartennga (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey guys...my first thread and pics posted, so take it easy on me! A while back, a buddy of mine heard that I like making things from wood and he is an avid turkey hunter. He had an old call that had gotten damaged and asked if I could try to make him one like what he had. I gave it a shot and have made a few since. I'm still pretty new to woodworking and wanted to hear from some of you guys who make some of the nice stuff on here...it seems like everyone on here does such nice work! Hopefully I'll be there one day! Anyways...here are some pics. The calls are made from aromatic and red cedar.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## michael dee (Mar 12, 2015)

I like it , looks really good. How do they sound?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

They do look nice. And, I Am also curious if the sound is there. I've tried a few boxes with little success.

One thing that kind of jumps out at me, the. Handle on the paddle looks a little small. Maybe it's the angle? But overall, very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 12, 2015)

michael dee said:


> I like it , looks really good. How do they sound?


My buddy (who's the real expert) says they sound good to him. I gave one to a guy last year to take into the woods and he came home with a turkey...so they couldn't be TOO bad :) Figuring out how to get a consistent sound is my biggest issue. Other than builing the box in general, I'm really just shooting in the dark. It seems like there's not much detailed info about the specifics floating around.


----------



## michael dee (Mar 12, 2015)

That's all that matters then ,as long as it brings home the bacon it should be good to go. I think I seen a box call tutorial on THO game calls , I think the post was under " screaming skulls". I am not a box call builder but I have a few custom box calls .Try countersinking screw hole in paddle and using a brass screw( just think it would look a little better)


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2015)

First box-type calls I've seen. How do they work? Always love cedar! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2015)

They look good Stephen , welcome to WB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> They do look nice. And, I Am also curious if the sound is there. I've tried a few boxes with little success.
> 
> One thing that kind of jumps out at me, the. Handle on the paddle looks a little small. Maybe it's the angle? But overall, very nice job.


Thanks...maybe it's the angle. I made them a little small because a slimmer profile is advantageous in the woods with these things. One of the first things I noticed is how much noise they make in your bag/vest/pocket when you don't want them to. Making the parts that stick out (the handle, namely) a little smaller seemed to help a bit. I'm sure changing the length of the wood changed the tone, too...but I'm not good enough to tell :)


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> First box-type calls I've seen. How do they work? Always love cedar! Chuck


I wonder if I can shoot and put a video on here...I'll try when I get home


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

michael dee said:


> Try countersinking screw hole in paddle and using a brass screw( just think it would look a little better)


 Thanks for the heads up on the tutorial and for the idea. I'll have to try both out!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a picture of one a buddy made for me As a trade for a pot. He uses a leather strap that keeps the paddle from touching the sides. Most boxes have an elastic strap that secures the paddle, but still get a lot of noise. This one doesn't make a peep until you're ready for it to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

THAT is a good idea. What a nice call, too! I've been nervous about finishing any of mine at all, but I may try...all the ones I see that are finished just look so nice. I just don't want to spend the tine making one, then ruin it. I guess it's the nature of the beast at sone point, though


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

Use something that's hard to mess up. Tung oil, wipe on poly, something like that. Just don't apply it on the bottom of the paddle or the sides where the paddle touches


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 13, 2015)

On the call that you show, it looks like everything is finished...including the paddle's underside. Is that right of is it just the color of the wood?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2015)

The part that actually touches has no finish, just chalk. Theres finish under the rest. I was thinking it didn't have any, as most don't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 13, 2015)

Very Nice! Cedar is a good choice for turkey calls.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

